# TV



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

Visiting my apartment in mijas and have no bbc or itv channels ,I have no internet either, I have a sky box and bring my card over from uk, what do I need to do to get bbc,itv channels, many thanks


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mickw said:


> Visiting my apartment in mijas and have no bbc or itv channels ,I have no internet either, I have a sky box and bring my card over from uk, what do I need to do to get bbc,itv channels, many thanks


In Mijas Mick a big dish mate, most I know down there now view online as they cannot fit big dishes for one reason or another.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mickw said:


> Visiting my apartment in mijas and have no bbc or itv channels ,I have no internet either, I have a sky box and bring my card over from uk, what do I need to do to get bbc,itv channels, many thanks


With BBC ITV C4 channels moving to their new satellite back in February, you are seeing that your current dish is now too small for where you are to receive those channel on their new satellite.

So you simply need a larger dish - much larger. I think in that area for reception of BBC ITV C4s with your Sky box you will be looking at a 3 or 4 m+ dish at least.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I know people who have even bigger dishes than that, Sat, and they can't receive the channels. There is a non internet solution however though the legality of it is iffy. You will only need an 80cm dish and it needs to point at an Intelsat satellite. You will be able to receive most of the UK terrestrial channels apart from channel 5 which I don't think uses this satellite. The stream is coded but apparently you can find the codes and when they change (about every 4 months) within a few days on the internet. If you reposition your current dish you will no longer be able to receive any Sky channels. There are plenty of companies around who will do this work for you but I don't know any in your area. They will charge anything up to €350 but most will do it a lot cheaper. You will need a new dish and a new box as the Sky box won't work for this satellite.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

thrax said:


> You will be able to receive most of the UK terrestrial channels apart from channel 5 which I don't think uses this satellite.


All BBC channels are available (but not any regional variations) and ITV1HD, C4HD.
There are no other ITV or C4 channels on this system.

Fives moved their channels from the system a few years ago. Pointless in paying for a back up service via satellite when it may hardly ever be used...and that they can simply use the main 28 east feeds instead.




thrax said:


> The stream is coded but apparently you can find the codes and when they change (about every 4 months) within a few days on the internet. If you reposition your current dish you will no longer be able to receive any Sky channels. There are plenty of companies around who will do this work for you but I don't know any in your area. They will charge anything up to €350 but most will do it a lot cheaper. You will need a new dish and a new box as the Sky box won't work for this satellite.


Dish should be less than 100 euros.
Box around 200euros.
But if you go for this, make sure the installers say 

that codes can change and that there may be a few days when you get no tv from this system until the codes are available, 

that they can offer the new codes or an update for free or show you how to do this yourself, 

the system can move to a more secure encryption or close down completely at any time. 

and this system involves illegally hacking into an encrypted not for public system

If the installers do not mention these things, then they are not being totally honest about this system to you.


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

Great!!! Thank you for your help and advice everyone, it is as I thought as I've been working in the south of France all year and it's the same there,dish prices have trebled ther if you can get one!


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

I have an apartment in Riviera and have switched to online tv using a box purchased in the UK There are companies offering pay as you go WIFI in Calahonda if you don't wish to get WIFI from Telefonica or one of the other providers, I chose to buy an android box and take it out from UK as the online companies wanted monthly fees and having a landline already in place got broadband for 24 euros a month which off course has all the other benefits of WIFI using SKYPE or Facetime plus you can work from home

Choices are great big satellite (expensive)
Install WIFI Broadband and buy a box (ongoing monthly WIFI fees and one off android box purchase) cheapest overall
Get WIFI and TV from one of the suppliers (ongoing monthly fees for WIFI and TV)

Good luck

Slatts


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

slatts said:


> Choices are great big satellite (expensive)
> Install WIFI Broadband and buy a box (ongoing monthly WIFI fees and one off android box purchase) cheapest overall
> Get WIFI and TV from one of the suppliers (ongoing monthly fees for WIFI and TV)
> 
> ...


If you have a smart TV you don't need an android box with the second solution, as the TV will connect direct to WIFI. That's what we do, and with our 20mb internet connection Filmon or one of the other UKtv options (which use Filmon content anyway) works fine.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

But it remains a grey area as to the legality of streaming BBC etc through a smart TV and of course you also need a UK IP address (usually)


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

The android box gives you more than tv. Film channels and the like and they run on XBMC so more choices than using your smart tv and you can buy them from circa £50


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Just a shame the picture quality on the feeds used by xbmc for live TV can be so low and poor at times.

Which is why in areas where the uk tv signals can be received on a smaller dish (Valencia, costa blanca) would be preferred. Full HD images, rather than sub SD quality...

And, you can even do without the android boxes, xbmc etc - the streams they use are available on the net anyway and have been for ages, and as for movies - torrent files, download and keep them, rather than trawling thru endless menus looking for a decent quality link that works, wait, buffer.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

will the new astra 2g sat, whenever it is launched restore the bbc/itv/ch4/ch5 etc, which we had before february, anyone have any info on the above.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

moonman said:


> will the new astra 2g sat, whenever it is launched restore the bbc/itv/ch4/ch5 etc, which we had before february, anyone have any info on the above.


Simple answer - no.

Why should it?

BBC ITV C4s and Fives are on their new permanent satellites - 2E and 2F - so why should they move to 2G? 
2G is expected to have pretty much the same signals and footprints as 2G and 2F - so again, no change.
And 2G is essentially to replace 2A, which is carrying a fair number of Sky pay channels....


----------



## Esmerelda8 (Feb 22, 2014)

We are in Manilva (near Estapona) and no longer have TV since the dish moved in Feb. Does anybody know if the pay as you go WIFI is available in this area? If so, where? We live in Canada and spend about 180 days a year in Spain and don't want to pay for monthly internet fees when we are not in the country. We really miss not having British TV (yes, I have been learning Spanish for the past few years at university but husband has not). Any suggestions on how to get channels in our area?


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi, we are moving to Segovia area in Oct, I will be working but husband not initially so whilst he is getting to grips with the language UK TV/ Sky channels would be very welcome. I'll be renting so am likely to have internet but not a dish , what is the best way to view UK TV ?
I have and will retain a sky account, including sky go, in the UK as my daughter is staying behind at home. Is it best to buy a set top box of some sort ( Android etc ) or is there a legitimate way of logging into BBC Iplayer, skygo etc on my laptop like I do over here. I'm a total technophobe I'm afraid so an idiot guide / laymans terms of the most reliable option would be appreciated.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

wobbles64 said:


> what is the best way to view UK TV ?


...via satellite.
Where you are going the signals are fine, and available on a "reasonable" sized dish - as 125x135cm.




wobbles64 said:


> I have and will retain a sky account,


in which case you should be able to get the majority of sky pay channels where you will be in a "reasonable" sized dish - as 125x135cm.




wobbles64 said:


> including sky go





wobbles64 said:


> Is it best to buy a set top box of some sort ( Android etc ) or is there a legitimate way of logging into BBC Iplayer, skygo etc on my laptop like I do over here.


If you want to watch your Sky pay channels, then you will need to bring your sky box and sky card.

If you want to utilise your Sky go, and access things like bbc iplayer, then you will need to subscribe to a UK VPN or smart DNS service, that makes it look like you are connecting tot he internet from the UK and not Spain. IF you do not do this, then the content will be blocked.

"legitimate" - erm - that is a very grey area, since the uk iplayers and sky go are only for users in the UK only. Hence the need for a UK VPN service.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

wobbles64 said:


> Hi, we are moving to Segovia area in Oct, I will be working but husband not initially so whilst he is getting to grips with the language UK TV/ Sky channels would be very welcome. I'll be renting so am likely to have internet but not a dish , what is the best way to view UK TV ?
> I have and will retain a sky account, including sky go, in the UK as my daughter is staying behind at home. Is it best to buy a set top box of some sort ( Android etc ) or is there a legitimate way of logging into BBC Iplayer, skygo etc on my laptop like I do over here. I'm a total technophobe I'm afraid so an idiot guide / laymans terms of the most reliable option would be appreciated.


Hi there, If as you say you will be renting and will have internet but not a dish, then before spending any money, I suggest that you try downloading and bookmarking Filmon (this is a free standard definition service with UK TV channels). The picture quality will depend on your internet speed. They also have a couple of monthly HD pay schemes, which you could try for one month to see if they're worth the expense. One of these allows the recording of programs on cloud, for watching later!


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Silly me! Of course try out Filmon now, just to get the hang of it, before you move.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We use an ISP that provides a UK IP address so Sky on demand is easy for us...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We use Camposat.tv which seems to be more of the Filmon HD quality than standard Filmon.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Things may have moved on... but...
there was a report several months ago that tested filmons quality - and they HD streams, and this report suggested that it was not HD in the true sense of the definition - ie the filmon HD streams were not up to the 720 resolution required to be classed as HD, but higher definition that their free offering. 

"Things do improve as soon as you choose one of their subscription packages. However, it should also be noted, that FilmOn’s interpretation for HD found on each channel does not necessarily mean the general standard of 720p or 1080p. Although far improved over the free service, the video quality for UK channels still appears short of SD quality and although fine for general viewing, on the whole fast action sequences such as that seen in sport would prove challenging."

FilmOn Review (For Live UK Television) | Eye on Demand

Like I said things may have moved on since that report...but just showing that HD may not mean HD...!

Just tried campsat and they use the free sd filmon offering.
So the larger the screen you view it on, the worse the image will look - no matter what speed internet you have.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sat said:


> Things may have moved on... but...
> there was a report several months ago that tested filmons quality - and they HD streams, and this report suggested that it was not HD in the true sense of the definition - ie the filmon HD streams were not up to the 720 resolution required to be classed as HD, but higher definition that their free offering.
> 
> "Things do improve as soon as you choose one of their subscription packages. However, it should also be noted, that FilmOn’s interpretation for HD found on each channel does not necessarily mean the general standard of 720p or 1080p. Although far improved over the free service, the video quality for UK channels still appears short of SD quality and although fine for general viewing, on the whole fast action sequences such as that seen in sport would prove challenging."
> ...


For those who are hooked on the box, any TV is better than no TV especially after upgrading to Digital for the Spanish Channels and they closed down half of them!


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks all, I will try the filmon before I go and also try and get a UK VPN address so we can watch Iplayer etc. Once settled I'm sure we'll find things to do in the evenings and it won't be so important. Thanks very much for the replies.


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Sorry for being a ditz but there are loads of sites offering VPN , am I better paying a fee to avoid being bombarded with adverts etc and will be more secure or are they all much of a muchness and anyone will do ? Is there a site which anyone has experience of and could recommend ? Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

First have a look at what is available from Filmon. Consider whether there is really anything else that you need beyond what is available for free without using a VPN. You can get BBC1 2 3 4 BBC News, Parliament, CBeebies, CBBC; ITV1,2,3,4, Five, Y , Channel 4, more 4, 5 USA, CBS drama, etc. Dave, Film 4, etc and lots lots more
Have a look at Camposat.Tv


----------



## Esmerelda8 (Feb 22, 2014)

I guess the internet solution is the only way to view English TV in South Spain? If this is the case, does anybody have suggestions for pay as you go internet? We already use MasMovil dongle for our computer but it is not fast enough for TV. Does anybody know of a company which does the house internet on a monthly basis?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Esmerelda8 said:


> I guess the internet solution is the only way to view English TV in South Spain? If this is the case, does anybody have suggestions for pay as you go internet? We already use MasMovil dongle for our computer but it is not fast enough for TV. Does anybody know of a company which does the house internet on a monthly basis?


This is a very good question of interest to anyone who is not in Spain full time. I would like to know the answer.

3g (mobile phone based internet) has severe download volume limits which make it unsuitable for TV and is also very expensive.

In certain very limited areas there are WIMAX solutions which allow you to switch on and off as necessary but the ubiquitous Iberbanda does not.

Another option is Satellite TV, some packages also allowing you do switch on and off.

I have heard that Orange landline based internet has this same facility but I have not been able to find out anything about it.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

wobbles64 said:


> Sorry for being a ditz but there are loads of sites offering VPN , am I better paying a fee to avoid being bombarded with adverts etc and will be more secure or are they all much of a muchness and anyone will do ? Is there a site which anyone has experience of and could recommend ? Thanks


I've tried quite a few, and without a doubt Astrill VPN was the best!
As to the quality of Filmon.... when using the HD recordable service, the picture is perfectably acceptable on a 32" TV. If it was 720, 1080p, or whatever, I couldn't say (the quality is good enough not to be a distraction). Program content is far more important!!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

I actually found Astril slow, slow to connect, and dropping out a lot of times.
I move to hidemyass, and found this is fasters and more reliable.


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks Baldilocks, my daughter will be staying in our house so we are retaining the sky package, my husband would like to view the sky sports channels for which we'd need a dish ( which we may not have in a rental ) or a VPN so we can hook the laptop up to sky go. I will still download filmon or Camposat but was concerned after reading the T&C's that they mentioned adverts pop ups and figured if they had pop up ads every 5 mins then it wasn't worth bothering with. 

But I have 4 weeks to try both out before we move so will do so tonight.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

wobbles64 said:


> Thanks Baldilocks, my daughter will be staying in our house so we are retaining the sky package, my husband would like to view the sky sports channels for which we'd need a dish ( which we may not have in a rental ) or a VPN so we can hook the laptop up to sky go. I will still download filmon or Camposat but was concerned after reading the T&C's that they mentioned adverts pop ups and figured if they had pop up ads every 5 mins then it wasn't worth bothering with.
> 
> But I have 4 weeks to try both out before we move so will do so tonight.


I mostly use Camposat, if I happen to watch any TV and have never had a pop-up but that may be because I use Chrome as my browser an have it set to block pop-ups and also have ads blocked by default (I can see that, just on this particular page, five ads are blocked). I still get the TV distributed ads for stuff that I can neither buy in Spain, nor want.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

sat said:


> I actually found Astril slow, slow to connect, and dropping out a lot of times.
> I move to hidemyass, and found this is fasters and more reliable.


I never have a single problem with it, and love the ability to tune it for the best performance. As I said, as far as I'm concerned it's the best, and I've tried most of them over the last eight years. It's a question of 'Suck it and see'.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i am just back in ireland from 10 weeks on the costa del sol. i spoke to about 15 expats whom i know well about tv reception, only one of them is 100% happy with his iptv reception ,but he is paying telefonica around 67euro a month for internet and phone the highest package. i saw some of the other peoples reception and there was a lot of buffering particularly during the world cup and soaps etc. one person did a speed test when i was in his house during the football and his paid for 6 megabytes was down to just about under 2. it looked to me that a lot of the people who live there all year long are going for the 907 system and the installers are charging from 300 to 360 euros to install it, some are promising to change the codes for free and some are quoting the annual charge between 50 and 75 euro. another system which a smaller amount of people seem to favour is whats called a broadcast system its advertised by smartsat and if your apt or house can see one of their antennas which are located along the coasta on 4 different mountain tops you will be able to receive their reception. i cant remember the 4 mountains only 2 come to mind mijas and estapona. the install cost of this is expensive 350 if you live in an urbanisation and 500 if you have a single house, on top of that it costs 300 a year (25 per month inc vat) but there is no internet required. they give all the lost uk channels 3 irish channels a few russian and a few from norway which they say have some sport content. i have not seen this system working as i dont personnaly know any of the people who have it in but 4 or5 people in the pub i go to when im am there have had it installed and i have not heard any moans yet.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Since the changeover I've simply hooked my computer up to the TV and use UNOtelly as a DNS which is free for a month then very cheap, around 3 quid a month. I do have a decent internet connection at home though.

I generally watch BBC programmes having downloaded them from Iplayer. Mainly HD there's no stop start and the quality is excellent. Usually download them the next day.

I watch ITV programmes on ITV player. These are not downloaded but the quality is good with very little buffering. 

I watch Sky programmes on Sky Go. Often on catchup. These can be a little iffy to start but a page refresh usually sees the stream go quicker and the programme ok. The live programmes are fine. Films and sport are ok. Footy isn't HD quality but is easily watchable.

I also have Gol Television which I subscribe to and that shows a lot of Premier League football, so that's good.

All in all it's cost me nothing to watch UK apart from the Unotelly at a few quid a month. In fact we have more now than we did watching on freesat.

Edit: There are also sites such as Afdah where you can watch any film you want. I'm sure there's plenty more too.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

I have recently installed the box from "androidtvsolutions",and I am extremely pleased with the results.This is a highly professional company based in Cheshire.I spoke to David the owner whilst I was in the UK and he explained the system in simple terms,he also has a very good website with instructional videos and FAQs etc.
He can also remotely connect to your system to sort out any teething problems that may occur.As with anything else in life you get what you pay for.Google " android TV solutions"and you'll find his site.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

amespana said:


> I have recently installed the box from "androidtvsolutions",and I am extremely pleased with the results.This is a highly professional company based in Cheshire.I spoke to David the owner whilst I was in the UK and he explained the system in simple terms,he also has a very good website with instructional videos and FAQs etc.
> He can also remotely connect to your system to sort out any teething problems that may occur.As with anything else in life you get what you pay for.Google " android TV solutions"and you'll find his site.


There are a number about that you can buy direct from the UK. The alternative is a con being practised by various Brit firms in Spain. They buy the self-same box as you would for less than £70, charge you €199 for it with a recurring €150 per annum fee. They will also sell you a wifi router (or 'better' than the one you have) which is unnecessary since you can just run a cable from your existing router that is secure from others piggybacking on your adsl and reducing your effective bandwidth.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

I can also recommend androidtvsolutions.com, David in Macclesfield is very professional, the after sales is second to none. Extremely pleased with my andriod box, easy to install and easy to use. Good value for money.
if you are still looking for a television solution give David a ring.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

manclad said:


> I can also recommend androidtvsolutions.com, David in Macclesfield is very professional, the after sales is second to none. Extremely pleased with my andriod box, easy to install and easy to use. Good value for money.
> if you are still looking for a television solution give David a ring.


who is your internet supplier and what megabytes have you got. when you do a speed test what strength do you recieve on average. down in the fuengirola area where there is a large number of expats there seems to be a contention issue when lots of the expats want to look at tv through the iptv system at the same time. the internet system cannot supply everyone with the power required . according to what i have been told there are only 2 owners of the internet/phone cabling ,, telefonica and i think movistar ,, which means if someone gets jazztel or one of the other suppliers we see advertised, those companies are buying time on the 2 owners systems.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

I live in Estepona and my supplier is Europa network.I pay for 6 MG's and this has so far been sufficient.I test it regularly and it does drop now and then but not enough to affect reception.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... try and look for a fibre optic solution or even a WiMax company, they tend to run from fibre somewhere.


----------



## Esmerelda8 (Feb 22, 2014)

Amespana - do you know if you can pay monthly (i.e. don't pay that month if you are not using it) by your provider in Estapona? We are just in Manilva but we are only there 180 days (broken up into 2 month sections) and then we are back in Canada.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

My internet supplier is Orange, I get on average 2.5 - 3mgs, the android box needs at least 2mgs to run......


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

manclad said:


> My internet supplier is Orange, I get on average 2.5 - 3mgs, the android box needs at least 2mgs to run......


Orange: 5.8 down and that is with SWMBO watching TV upstairs via android and me downloading a Torrent in the background.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

a friend of mine is going to benalmadena for 3 months in the coming winter, nov-dec-jan. they have told me that the apt that they are renting has a sat dish with a twin lnb as the owner has or had a freesat box with a recording facility on it (humax). they have asked me that if they brought over their sky plus box and card what would they get. i told them i know what they wont get ,which is the irish stations - bbc 1-2-3-4, itv 2-3-4, ( itv 1 is not on the irish sky card for some reason or the other) ch 4 ,etc. does anyone know if they will get sky sports and films as they have the full package here in ireland. they will not be getting the internet in they said that they will check their emails now and then in a local pub or cafe.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

moonman said:


> does anyone know if they will get sky sports and films as they have the full package here in ireland. they will not be getting the internet in they said that they will check their emails now and then in a local pub or cafe.


They should get the majority of the sky pay channels,
but
some irish versions of sky channels may be not available when UK versions are...


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for that Sat,,, i will show them your reply when they call here . the couple i referred to are both in their 70s , she likes films he likes football. if they can get sky sports and movies they will be ok.


----------



## clairerach11 (Aug 26, 2014)

i am another that came to spain recently and wanted to stream uk channels, i searched and searched.. i started to us filmon however the quality wasn't great now im using wemissourtv.com, and so far so good. currently using a free trial.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

There are plenty of ways of getting UK TV without paying a monthly subscription.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

_plenty of ways of getting UK TV without paying a monthly subscription_

Some examples please would be helpful. Just the sites not having VPN's etc.

I tried Filmon the other day for the first time and was unimpressed with the picture quality on ad free service.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't be bothered with streaming, the quality is very unreliable. I just download the programmes I want to see using a torrent service, and watch them whenever I like, advert-free.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Look into xbmc for windows(or mac or whichever system you have). I can't find it at the moment but someone posted a guide on facebook on how to set it up.
Looked comprehensive enough and almost made me investigate it further but to be honest I have no issue with filmon at all so I forgot about it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Look into xbmc for windows(or mac or whichever system you have). I can't find it at the moment but someone posted a guide on facebook on how to set it up.
> Looked comprehensive enough and almost made me investigate it further but to be honest I have no issue with filmon at all so I forgot about it.


We spent days trying to configure XBMC on an Android TV box plugged into the telly. Gave up in the end and now just use the browser on the box to watch YouTube or occasionally FilmOn.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

I bought my android box from androidtvsolutions. It came fully configured with all sorts of options to watch UK TV,films and sport etc.The company owner is always available and can if necessary connect remotely to your TV to sort out any problems.I am well pleased with it.
P.s. We can also get BBC iPlayer and the other catch up services and radio.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

amespana said:


> I bought my android box from androidtvsolutions. It came fully configured with all sorts of options to watch UK TV,films and sport etc.The company owner is always available and can if necessary connect remotely to your TV to sort out any problems.I am well pleased with it.
> P.s. We can also get BBC iPlayer and the other catch up services and radio.


Ours came from Goopi in the Uk (£69 with no recurring charges) - search on EBay. Works fine and there is a wide range of TV films, sports etc (according to SWMBO - I never watch TV) It uses Filmon for many of its TV feeds and the quality is good enough for watching on a 32" LCD TV. You can also use Camposat - Camposat.Tv


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> We spent days trying to configure XBMC on an Android TV box plugged into the telly. Gave up in the end and now just use the browser on the box to watch YouTube or occasionally FilmOn.


This looks to do away with all that android box stuff and can be run through the PC or laptop. Like I said I don't know it's full capabilities and maybe one day I'll check it out.

A guy from PC Clinc Moraira posted a pdf guide on a facebook group that covered a few techniques.
https://www.facebook.com/download/1506764206234375/UK TV guide.pdf


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Be careful there are people out there ripping you off by charging you €200 or more, then charging you a monthly or annual fee on top for something you an buy from the same place as they get them for about £69 with no further monthly or annual charges.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

amespana said:


> I bought my android box from androidtvsolutions. It came fully configured with all sorts of options to watch UK TV,films and sport etc.The company owner is always available and can if necessary connect remotely to your TV to sort out any problems.I am well pleased with it.
> P.s. We can also get BBC iPlayer and the other catch up services and radio.


do you know if there is a recurring charge with the box you have.


----------



## cerrillo (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi I also bought mine from AndroidTVSolutions, had some teething problems but I emailed David at Android, he would phone me back and get remote access into the box and correct things. I cannot fault the customer service in any way - brilliant, always prompt response and extremely helpful. There are no ongoing charges if you just get the standard box, but if you want to watch Iplayers etc there is a once a year charge of £25 for the vpn which is cheap for a vpn service. I tried xbmc downloaded onto my computer but couldnt make head nor tail of it. David at Android hs everything already set up on the box which for me as a technophobe is great. Hope this helps.


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi, this might be a daft question but with smart TV's if we brought ours from the Uk would it work in Spain or because it's configured to UK would it be useless, I've been advised to buy a TV in Spain but that means wasting our current TV. Any idea, we travel over next weekendThanks .


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

wobbles64 said:


> Hi, this might be a daft question but with smart TV's if we brought ours from the Uk would it work in Spain or because it's configured to UK would it be useless, I've been advised to buy a TV in Spain but that means wasting our current TV. Any idea, we travel over next weekendThanks .


It will work in Spain.

But it would only offer Spanish apps, if you connect to the intent without a uk ip address.

Most models allow you to reset the tv to factory defaults, and then allow you to specify which country settings you want on the tv...


----------

